# eplodeing pellets



## daisy1894hunter

:homer: :sniper: :******: how do you make exploding airgun pellets


----------



## dfisher

Why do you need an exploding pellet?
Dan


----------



## weasle414

dfisher said:


> Why do you need an exploding pellet?
> Dan


He's got REALLY big squirrels where he hunts.

I'm with Dan on this'un. I can't imagine an exploding pellet even being safe or practical to use. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman

Exploding bullets are a figment of the liberal Hollywood mind. Our hunting regulations prohibit the use of exploding projectiles, but I think they are a remnant of the past when people shot 4 bore shotguns. It takes a large projectile to carry explosive material.
Where Hollywood loses touch with reality is when they hear someone say the bullet exploded. We hear it often, but the truth is that we are talking about a hollow point expanding violently and breaking into pieces. People hear the term and misunderstand. It's true the bullet fragments from the hydraulic pressure of tissues entering the hollow cavity at high speed. It doesn't detonate from contained explosives. 
If our liberal politicians had their way we would have no firearms or ammunition left. The claims:
Full metal bullets are cop killers
Hollow points cause damage and are inhumane
Scopes are only for snipers and killing people
Thumb hole stocks are only for assault weapons
High speed cartridges penetrate bullet proof vests and should be outlawed
We all remember the Teflon coated bullets and the rush to outlaw these cop killers. How many of you ever seen a Teflon coated bullet? Maybe a Washington liberal seen a moly coated bullet, and his mind exploded with an over abundance of imagination. 
And on and on and on,----------------------------
Sorry, your not going to get an exploding pellet.


----------



## dfisher

I read somewhere, recently, a saying that sums up falsehoods of the anit-gun, shooting, anti-whatever lobby pretty good.

It went something like: "If we blame guns for killing people, then should we blame pencils or pens for mis-spelled word?"

Good hunting/shooting,
Dan


----------



## Plainsman

Ya, there was a whole list of about 20 a year or two ago. My favorite was blaming spoons for Rosy O. being fat.


----------



## Bgunit68

you want a good hunting pellet go with either the GAMO .177 Rocket pellets 9.6gr or the BEEMAN .177 Kodiak Match Extra Heavy 10.6gr. I have the Hunter Extreme so velocity isn't a problem. These are both very accurate and deadly! Don't buy the Gamo online though. The cheapest I found online was 4.99. They are 3.83 at Wal-Mart. They are 4.99 at pyramyd air online if you buy 3 the 4th is free which makes it 3.75 ea.


----------



## gentleman4561

The Kodiaks are great get some of those exploding pellets would be a heck of alo fun to shoot but i dont think well see them anytime soon


----------



## daisy1894hunter

:computer: i just found out you can glue a small primer to the tip of a pellet :lol: im just afraid that it will explode in my gun hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  :withstupid:


----------



## Woogie_man

are you talking about exploding like "boom" or exploding like opening up like a flower??? or .... mushrooming??

Because if you want a pellet to mushroom really well take a look at a "hollow point" pellet. They have a dimple in the nose of it. And take an xacto knife and cut a cross in the tip... when you fire it the petals will open up and create a larger wound tract....


----------



## Guest

i mean bomb :strapped:


----------



## Muslickz

I forgot the name of it, but there was a movie a while back where a guy put nitroglycerin in the end of a hollow point. This I believe is what started the myth of exploding Bullets/pellets.. in actuality nitro is Highly unstable and the shock of being fired would have set it off.. Hollywood does it again I'm afraid.

-Mus


----------



## cbas

When I was a kid I would take a .22 pellet and in the skirt of the pellet place the tip of a strike anywhere match and spot of glue. Then loaded the pellet in backwards and shoot into a hard surface.

Also used the powder from cap gun caps, crimped the skirt and loaded in backwards.

I suppose you could do the same with a .177


----------



## cbas

Didn't the guy who tried to kill Reagan use homemade exploding bullets?


----------



## darkgael

"how do you make exploding airgun pellets"
I'm fairly sure that manufacture and possession of want you want is illegal, regardless of what you may find on other sites on the internet. I contribute to other forums in which requests for similar info are immediately deleted.
FWIW - and maybe a bit paranoid on my part - but...this is a public forum and you never know who might be reading your posts and taking an interest in who you are and what you are doing.
Pete


----------



## blahblah101

:sniper: 
http://swanstrom.net/petes/shoot/pellets.htm


----------



## cybertronflux

try shooting a Snaper thru your gun


----------



## ae69ae

daisy1894hunter said:


> :homer: :sniper: :ticked: how do you make exploding airgun pellets


If you want to hear a "booom"
Buy a Gamo Big Cat 1200 and use Raptor bullets.

The speed in which the bullets leaves is around 20 or 30 miles over the speed of sound, this makes a very loud "boom."

Ive done this before...


----------



## squirrelhunter

closest thing I can think of is what I'm waiting for myself; GAMO red pellets. they have a red polymer tip that spreads and "mushrooms" the lead jacket when they hit their target. they're on backorder, I have some coming. can't wait to see what they do to squirrels!


----------



## jaythedogg

squirrelhunter said:


> closest thing I can think of is what I'm waiting for myself; GAMO red pellets. they have a red polymer tip that spreads and "mushrooms" the lead jacket when they hit their target. they're on backorder, I have some coming. can't wait to see what they do to squirrels!


You mean like... JSB Predators?

If you want exploding pellets, I hot glued primers to my .22 pellets through my B21, check youtube.

I have seen exploding slugs though, google: Frag12


----------



## squirrelhunter

nah, they're called "RED FIRE" by Gamo. I got 'em in, I haven't hit a squirrel with 'em yet (they're getting wiser, I actually have to go after them now) but I filled a plastic soda bottle with water and shot one at it dead center with my Crosman Storm XT. It ripped the bottle in half and dropped the tiny little red plastic cone in what was left of the bottom.


----------



## bandmiller2

Old airgunner first time on this forum.Please don't glue a small rifle or pistol primer to the tip of a pellet,it will work but has a nasty habit of firing the pellet right back where it came from,and we know whoes standing there.Frank C.


----------



## fprefect

Bgunit68 said:


> you want a good hunting pellet go with either the GAMO .177 Rocket pellets 9.6gr or the BEEMAN .177 Kodiak Match Extra Heavy 10.6gr. I have the Hunter Extreme so velocity isn't a problem. These are both very accurate and deadly! Don't buy the Gamo online though. The cheapest I found online was 4.99. They are 3.83 at Wal-Mart. They are 4.99 at pyramyd air online if you buy 3 the 4th is free which makes it 3.75 ea.


Been wanting to try the Beeman Kodiak, but Bass Pro and Walmat seem to only stock Crossman, Daisy, and Gamo. I have tried the Gamo Rocket, and although penetration is very good, accuracy was a bit erratic.

Just for the heck of it, I went to Gamo's website to check out the accuracy numbers for some of their pellets, and although you may find it hard to believe, at 30 yds the tightest group turned in using the Gamo Pro Hunter, was the 5.4 gr. Raptor! 1.05 in. (The Rocket grouped at 1.41 in) Believe they needed to include one of those statements to the effect "Your results may vary".

Gamo may not like it, but the pellet my rifle seems to prefer is a 7.7 gr. Daisy Precision Max. Not a great deal cheaper than most Gamos but groups very well, will penetrate completely through a 7/8" paper back and part of the way through a 2nd one, and any lead found will be in the form of a 1/4" diameter flattened "sheet". Deadly.

F. Prefect


----------



## rabbit24501

There's lots of videos on youtube that teach you how to do this. Most of them use armstrong's mix(which requires a steady hand to handle), but I found the best one is the one that uses toy caps, gunpowder, and a hot glue gun. I find a little superglue and a bb on the front is better than just aluminum foil, though. I get some serious explosions. I don't understand people that ask,"why would you want an exploding pellet?" Why wouldn't you want an exploding pellet!? The real gun version of this is called Barnes Varmit Grenade.


----------



## Shadow Fox

if it's a boom you want get some pba's don't be foolish and try to make a pellet bomb. remember you need your eye's to see.


----------

